# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  ANAPOLON and DIANABOL REAL Or FAKE !!

## hab_s

Can you tell me if the anapolon and the dianabol is real or not .

thanks

----------


## from_bulgaria

*(READ THE RULES -Gear)*

----------


## methan

agree, bionabol looks legit I have some doubt on drol. by the way bionabol is no longer manufactured they are now 3 years.

----------


## methan

i have some real bionabol you can compare them with your tabs to be 100% sure

----------


## ytinu

anapolan is %100 real ..

----------


## t0le

Bionabol looks good. Made in my country Bulgaria. But there is no more. BalkanPharma Dupnitca is making it only for export!!! Not fair.  :Frown:

----------


## elvis1280

Yes Sir Those Are Legit, I Have Use Three Of The Five Pics

----------

